# Harmony remotes



## mark4mich (Sep 28, 2007)

Which harmony remote would you recommend? I have the HR21-700 HDDVR and want to know which remote is easiest to use with this box. Leaning toward the 670 or 880 but open to all suggestions. Pros and cons appreciated. Most important point is ease of use for my wife. Will be using with a receiver and surround sound set-up. By the way she loves the remote that the HDDVR came with, but we need a universal remote thats just as easy to use. Thanks.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I like and use an 880. You'll find a lot of fans for that remote here.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a 676 which is easy to set up and use. I am not certain if it is still in production, but I think all the 670 is very similar. My only gripe, it eats 4 AAA batteries about every month. I now use NMH rechargables, all is well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

880 and 550 are my choices, but many like the XBOX360 version because it's inexpensive and has color buttons.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

I've got a pair of 880's here and love them. Other's like the Xbox remote as mentioned before due to the colored buttons.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

I have the 890 and while I love it for it's RF functionality and the ability to not have to aim it at any of my components when using it, I despise it's key layout. The number keys are especially hard to press(and I have small fingers), with one hand and the plasticy feel, makes it feel cheap. I really wish they came out with a remote, with a similar layout and feel, to the 676, but with RF. I'd be all over that one.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I have 3 different ones. Here's how I rate them:

1. 670: Doesn't have the color screen or rechargeable battery, but the buttons are perfectly placed for our usage and they have a much better feel when pushing them. After using the 880 for quite awhile as our main remote, I finally went out and bought this one and it's taken the 880's place as the main workhorse in our house.
2. 880: Love the color screen and the recharging cradle, but the buttons are too "slick". They don't feel right when pushing them. We used it as our main remote for quite awhile, but just couldn't get used to the feel of pushing the shiny metal buttons. It works great in our home theater (especially since it lights up when I grab it and the lights are always off in there), because the buttons are used as frequently, but for everyday use, we like the feel of the 670 better.
3. 676: Don't think they even make this anymore. Didn't really like the layout of the buttons on this one. Like the layout of the 670 better.


----------



## rlnoonan (Jan 6, 2007)

I've got a pair of 676 remotes and really like them. I think they have the best button configuration and feel. I was really close to getting the 880, but it is kind of pricey and I preferred the 676 button feel (buttons are raised and rubber, so it is very easy to find buttons in the dark without having to hit "glow" and look).

I don't have the battery eating problem mentioned above. I only replace my batteries about once every four months (maybe more), but I may not use mine as much. My one gripe would be that I wish the directional was done with arrow buttons instead of the metal ring that is used. Sometimes, if your thumb is not aligned right you won't actually be hitting the direction you want and nothing will happen. Nothing big, but if they were separate buttons you'd never "miss".


----------



## romulox (Jun 22, 2007)

880 here. I like the 4 line LCD display versus my 659's 3 line display. I'm able to get use all of the HR20's functions that I use without hitting the <Next> button.

I do miss the feel of the 659's buttons, but my brain/fingers got used to the new feel after a couple of weeks.


----------



## kevin1844 (Nov 3, 2007)

I got a 1000 a couple months ago on Craigslist for cheap and it works surprisingly well considering all of the complaints on the Logitech forums. People that come over seem to have a very easy time understanding it which was not the case with my 880. 

The only downfall is that it's a 2-handed remote and if you're not right handed you may find it a little annoying since the commonly used hard buttons are on the right side. 

Still, I'm left handed and I still like it.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

This is a OEM branded Harmony, but if you can still find it, the Harmon Kardon TC30 is excellent for DVR usage. 

- 8 soft-keys on a color LCD screen
- Rechargeable
- Similar in layout to the 550


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

mark4mich said:


> Which harmony remote would you recommend? I have the HR21-700 HDDVR and want to know which remote is easiest to use with this box. Leaning toward the 670 or 880 but open to all suggestions. Pros and cons appreciated. Most important point is ease of use for my wife. Will be using with a receiver and surround sound set-up. By the way she loves the remote that the HDDVR came with, but we need a universal remote thats just as easy to use. Thanks.


Unless you think the in the future you might put your components in an enclosed cabinet or closet that would require the 890, go with the 670. As a home theater installer, that is the best fit for the average user and as another poster indicated the most ergonomically friendly not to mention saving a few dollars in the process.


----------



## Mallard (Sep 29, 2006)

I like my 670. My wife also likes it and is still amazed at some of the neat things the Harmonys can do. I've had it for almost one year and have replaced the batteries twice. The 670 does not have the color (red/green/blue/yellow) buttons but that's not that big of a deal, I just programmed them on the LCD.

The one thing I wish were different are the VCR/DVR play control buttons. All my previous remotes had this layout
rewind play ff
record stop pause
I didn't need to look at the remote because my fingers always knew where the buttons were. For example, when I was FF'ing my finger would be on the FF button. When I reached the spot I wanted to resume play I moved my finger one key to the left, and hit Play. If I do this on the 670 I'm actually hitting Select (or right cursor.) I just had to teach myself the new button layout.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I have two 880's


----------



## ycrazyy (Jul 25, 2007)

I have 2 880's and love them. My biggest compliments on this remote are the color screen, the fact that it is rechargeable and that it lights up when I pick it up. That last one is a big one since I like to watch movies and we keep the lights off when doing so.

I occasionally have people who have a tough time figuring it out, but once I tell them the whole "Activities" concept, they grasp it pretty quickly.


----------



## ecr72 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have an 890 Pro coming today or tomorrow. We put all the components in a closet behind our TV so we needed RF function or an IR repeater. It will probably be too late but I'll give some feedback after trying it out later this week. For now, I'm using the HR20-100 in RF mode and it's pretty bad as others have stated.


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

I have 3 676s and love them. Use them for all my setups (cable with SA boxes to D* now). I don't think they make them anymore but the 670 is almost the same, just the "transport" buttons seem to have swapped locations with the function buttons.

I use rechargeable in them and recharge them about every 3 months.


----------



## spamstew (Feb 16, 2006)

i have the 880... it works great!!!


----------



## jsiebold (Oct 16, 2007)

I just got my 880 last week. It was necessary for the same reason, just too many remotes and I needed to simplify the remote process for the wife. I have a similiar set up as you, as I have the 880 controlling my LCD, HR20, Blu-ray and A/V Receiver, and it works great for all of them! The buttons will take some getting used to, but the LCD display and the fact that it recharges itself on the base it comes with were what helped my decision. My wife is very environmentally aware of things, so simply telling her this was rechargable sold her, no more batteries! (not that I didn't stress that in our conversation as to why to get the remote:hurah: ) but it is an excellent tool. Having the ability to prepare sequences (macro's) is a lot of fun. I think it comes down to either function (i.e. the 670/676's buttons) or one with a few more bells and whistles (i.e. the 880.) You can't really go wrong.......good luck!


----------



## terrelliott (May 7, 2007)

I have an 890 with an extender for components behind a cabinet door. One of these components is an HR20-700 and it works even better with the extender than it did without. I also have an 880 on a HR20-100 in another room. It works identically to the 890 except without the RF. As far as ease of use, I have had these remotes since my son was 10 years old, and I have never had to show him how to use them. He could just use them intuitively. That's pretty damn good for a universal remote.:grin:


----------



## jwittenmyer (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a 676 and I've been using it as my main remote in my living room since August. It's wonderful! I haven't had any battery problems. In fact, I just changed the batteries for the first time this weekend. I was using 4 Energizer regulars, nothing special. I got the 676 because I liked the button layout and materials better than the other models. The layout and shape was the closest to my beloved TiVo remote, so that make the transition easy. Also, the buttons are made of rubber instead of plastic so they have a nice feel under your finger. The only thing that worries me is that I've heard a lot of stories of buttons going dead on the 676 after about a year. Here's hoping I don't fall victim to that.

Like someone else said, if you want simple convenient functionality, get the 676. If you want a remote that will impress your buddies, get the 880.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Had an 880 and loved it. Now have a 1000 for close to a year which I really like too, not as many hard buttons are an inconvenience, but it is a real nice touch screen color display remote.


----------



## macericpet (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a 676 and love it. It was used mainly with my HR10-250 but recently got a HR21 and it works great with that too. In fact it started to die so I tried a 670, which I also liked; especially the button layout, but it was missing some buttons found on the 676. So for the HR21 I would have had to map some of the red, green, blue, yellow buttons to the display. I didn't like that so I found a new 676 on eBay as a backup in case in finally goes caput. Battery life for me is about every 2-3 months with rechargeables.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Absolutely love my 880. Unlike some here, I really like the layout and feel of the remote. The tactile cues are subtle, but there. It was very easy for me to adapt to using it without looking. I also love the motion sensor that lights it up when you grab it, for using those less common functions. I also like that it has 8 soft buttons per screen as opposed to 6. That said, I don't think you can really go wrong any of the Harmony remotes.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

ycrazyy said:


> I occasionally have people who have a tough time figuring it out, but once I tell them the whole "Activities" concept, they grasp it pretty quickly.


The thing I hate about Harmony remotes is the "activities" concept. Not only is it limiting but the setup around the activities concept is maddening. And that it "knows" the state of the equipment. Idiotic. Unless there is a two way communication between the equipment and the remote, how does it know the command got through? Then you go into the stupid error questions.

If I could use a Harmony remote like a regular remote but using the learning ability, it would be much more useful. Can that be done?

For me, give me lots of hard buttons and full learing ability. THAT is a remote that can be useful.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> The thing I hate about Harmony remotes is the "activities" concept. Not only is it limiting but the setup around the activities concept is maddening. And that it "knows" the state of the equipment. Idiotic. Unless there is a two way communication between the equipment and the remote, how does it know the command got through? Then you go into the stupid error questions.
> 
> If I could use a Harmony remote like a regular remote but using the learning ability, it would be much more useful. Can that be done?
> 
> For me, give me lots of hard buttons and full learing ability. THAT is a remote that can be useful.


Sure you can. You can use each device layout independently. I had the same concern that you do. But, I really have little to no problems with the state nature of the remote. Very infrequently (it seems to be have a pretty powerful IR transmitter), a command will fail to get through, but the remote has a really nice help system.

You press help, and it says "did that fix the problem? Usually on the first try it fixes it (like the AV/R failed to turn on). I think it learns what you most frequently have problems with, and tries that first. If it didn't fix the issue, you press "no" and it tries something else. Alternately, you could hit the device key to go to the device that didn't turn on or switch, and fix it yourself. I have not found the state nature to be any problem at all.

It's the activity layout that contains the needed functions for _all your devices_ for that activity that make the Harmony's so great (to me).

I understand your issues, Tony, and the response is more for those others reading the thread, but hey, to each his own....


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I just got a Harmony, and this feature I actually like. It helps you get used to the fact that you can't just press "Watch DVR" and expect it to turn on 3 devices while you've turned away from your equipment and have put the remote down. :lol:

The more I remind myself to do this, the fewer the times I have to "fix the problem" 



cygnusloop said:


> You press help, and it says "did that fix the problem? Usually on the first try it fixes it (like the AV/R failed to turn on). I think it learns what you most frequently have problems with, and tries that first. If it didn't fix the issue, you press "no" and it tries something else.


----------



## ecr72 (Sep 14, 2007)

Canis Lupus said:


> I just got a Harmony, and this feature I actually like. It helps you get used to the fact that you can't just press "Watch DVR" and expect it to turn on 3 devices while you've turned away from your equipment and have put the remote down. :lol:


This was one of my concerns when deciding which remote to get. I was set with an 880 with a wall plate IR target/closet repeater to get the signals to my components. However, I could just see my wife pressing "Watch TV" and moving the remote so the signal doesn't hit the target. I don't need that headache so I went with the 890 Pro with RF Extender. We've added an AV receiver in the mix now too. So while I'd prefer a component based remote, she'll really dig the activity based macros... once I program them of course.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

That's why I leave the D* remote lying there on the table, and keep the Harmony up and away on the shelf so it's just for me! :lol:



ecr72 said:


> However, I could just see my wife pressing "Watch TV" and moving the remote so the signal doesn't hit the target. .


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> The thing I hate about Harmony remotes is the "activities" concept. Not only is it limiting but the setup around the activities concept is maddening. And that it "knows" the state of the equipment. Idiotic. Unless there is a two way communication between the equipment and the remote, how does it know the command got through? Then you go into the stupid error questions.


Huh? You've GOT to be joking! That is the BEST part of these remotes. The activity feature along with their ability to remember in what state one's components are is fantastic! And the help button is great for those infrequent times when something isn't quite right (one component failed to shut off, an input went awry, etc.).


----------



## XPLORx4 (Nov 9, 2007)

Adding my 2 cents.

I've owned a Harmony 680 for a few years, and recently reprogrammed it to work with my new HR20 and Sharp LCD. It works great. Given that I don't need RF for my setup, I actually still prefer the 680 over the 880. The 680 has a convenient "Recorded TV" button for quick access to your recorded programs (i.e. "List"), as well as a "Sound" and a "Picture" button that allow you to access AVR functions and TV functions while still within an activity.

I also really like the form factor. It's comfortable to hold, and not too big. Finally, I like that the directional buttons and transport buttons are all easily located within thumb's reach. I found that I had to move my hand more to reach the 880's transport buttons.

Unfortunately, the 680 has been discontinued in favor of the slightly less robust 670, which does not have the "Recorded TV" and "Live TV" buttons, or a "Media" button that is handy for storing favorite channels on.

If you can, go visit your local big-box retailer and actually hold an 880, 670 or 550, playing with the various buttons to see which one feels easiest to operate.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

I've had a 670 for a few months and love it.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I have the 890. I use the RF extender for a few components and others are indirect IR. I have a 6xx in a drawer somewhere that I don't use, due to the limited battery life. The 890 is rechargeable, which was one main reason for me going to it. Programming the remote is fairly easy. I appreciate the _Activities_ that can be created since I use the remote throughout my entire home (8 zones) for everything; the one button turn on for all the components associated with an _Activity_ is beautiful.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

I have two 676 that I love...much better button layout than the 670...

my only problem with it is there are only 3 activity buttons and you must go to a sub-menu to get to more activities...this is why I'm now lusting after the 880...

but I still like the layout of the 676 over the 880...

decisions...decisions...


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> The thing I hate about Harmony remotes is the "activities" concept. Not only is it limiting but the setup around the activities concept is maddening. And that it "knows" the state of the equipment. Idiotic. Unless there is a two way communication between the equipment and the remote, how does it know the command got through? Then you go into the stupid error questions.
> 
> If I could use a Harmony remote like a regular remote but using the learning ability, it would be much more useful. Can that be done?
> 
> For me, give me lots of hard buttons and full learing ability. THAT is a remote that can be useful.


Huh. I like "Activities". I want to watch Directv with sound the remote turns on my TV, HR20 and Sony AV theater. If I do not want the sound, I hit "Directv" and the remote turns off the AV. DVD??? No problem, it will turn off the HR20, and turn on the DVD, set the input and make sure the sound systme and TV are still on.

What threw a wrench in my works was my PS3... It is bluetooth only. So the 880 is useless.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Grrrrr. yes :lol:



gcisko said:


> What threw a wrench in my works was my PS3... It is bluetooth only. So the 880 is useless.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

gcisko said:


> ......What threw a wrench in my works was my PS3... It is bluetooth only. So the 880 is useless.


I don't have a PS3, but have heard good things about Nyko Blu-Wave. It has been reported to work w/ a Harmony remote, and can be found for ~ $10.

And I completely agree that "Activities" is one of Harmony's strong points.

Steve


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah the only problem with the Nyko is that it's actually a PS2 remote emulator, so it has some limitations. It has no fixed button for Top Menu, Pop-up Menu and Shutdown, which are 3 pretty significant features for Blu-Ray watching.

Who knows though, maybe you can set up macros to the Harmony to get it to work.



steve053 said:


> I don't have a PS3, but have heard good things about Nyko Blu-Wave. It has been reported to work w/ a Harmony remote, and can be found for ~ $10.
> 
> And I completely agree that "Activities" is one of Harmony's strong points.
> 
> Steve


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Canis Lupus said:


> Yeah the only problem with the Nyko is that it's actually a PS2 remote emulator, so it has some limitations. It has no fixed button for Top Menu, Pop-up Menu and Shutdown, which are 3 pretty significant features for Blu-Ray watching.
> 
> Who knows though, maybe you can set up macros to the Harmony to get it to work.


That seems doable to me...so long as you have the USB plugin, you should be able to workout a way to program the Harmony to work with it.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I like my 880s.


----------



## Pluvious (Jun 12, 2007)

I have the 670 and I love it. One thing that has been bugging me though is I can't figure out how to program slow mo. Even with the learning IR feature. Any tips out there.. there must be a way.


----------



## johnnymac96 (Oct 25, 2006)

I have an 880 and have been very pleased from the start. It was quite easy to program and since my fancy plasma TV is not really a TV but a monitor (no speakers or tuner) the "activities" function was very necessary to consolidate everything and avoid using three different remotes for three different boxes everytime I wanted to watch TV. 

No complaints at all.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

steve053 said:


> I don't have a PS3, but have heard good things about Nyko Blu-Wave. It has been reported to work w/ a Harmony remote, and can be found for ~ $10.
> 
> And I completely agree that "Activities" is one of Harmony's strong points.
> 
> Steve


Yep I saw that. It is a IR reciever that plugs into the PS3 USB port to accept IR remote signals. I haven't decided if I need one yet.


----------



## XPLORx4 (Nov 9, 2007)

Pluvious said:


> I have the 670 and I love it. One thing that has been bugging me though is I can't figure out how to program slow mo. Even with the learning IR feature. Any tips out there.. there must be a way.


I wasn't able to figure out how to slow-mo with the DirecTV remote. If the original remote has no way to slow-mo the DVR, then the Harmony won't be able to do it either.


----------



## tsbcasa (Dec 18, 2007)

XPLORx4 said:


> I wasn't able to figure out how to slow-mo with the DirecTV remote. If the original remote has no way to slow-mo the DVR, then the Harmony won't be able to do it either.


I had the same problem on my Harmony 520. Searching on the Harmony forum I found that you can simulate the slo-mo function on the harmony. If you press the play button it sends the primary play code. If you hold it down for 3 seconds it will send the secondary play code, and your DVR will enter "slow" play mode. What I do is hold play for 3 seconds, and then tap it a second time. It works, but it takes awhile to get the hang of it.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

slow motion is really a problem even with the DirecTV remote...without a dedicated button, you have to time your keystrokes perfectly or else the slo mo starts too early or too late...

I have been looking at the Nyko as well but decided that it's not for me...I don't want to lose ANY functionality and I figure the Nyko people should be working on a new remote (if they're smart!)...so I'll wait a little longer and see what comes out...


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> The thing I hate about Harmony remotes is the "activities" concept. Not only is it limiting but the setup around the activities concept is maddening. And that it "knows" the state of the equipment. Idiotic. Unless there is a two way communication between the equipment and the remote, how does it know the command got through? Then you go into the stupid error questions.
> 
> If I could use a Harmony remote like a regular remote but using the learning ability, it would be much more useful. Can that be done?
> 
> For me, give me lots of hard buttons and full learing ability. THAT is a remote that can be useful.


This is the hardest thing to learn to appreciate about a Harmony remote if you grew up using Philips Pronto remotes or other early universal remotes. The Harmony Activities concept is completely different. Personally, I think it is brilliant and I've totally bought into it but it does take a mind shift for some of us old farts to get.

Fortunately, Pronto still makes remotes for people like Tony.


----------



## Pluvious (Jun 12, 2007)

tsbcasa said:


> I had the same problem on my Harmony 520. Searching on the Harmony forum I found that you can simulate the slo-mo function on the harmony. If you press the play button it sends the primary play code. If you hold it down for 3 seconds it will send the secondary play code, and your DVR will enter "slow" play mode. What I do is hold play for 3 seconds, and then tap it a second time. It works, but it takes awhile to get the hang of it.


I aways thought it was as simple as holding down the play button. That being said.. has anyone figured out how to program this function to the Harmony remotes? I can't seem to get the Harmony to see this 'held' button as the slowmo activation.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

It is just like any other hold button feature, press & hold play button for 3 seconds, release and press again one time.


----------



## Pluvious (Jun 12, 2007)

Spanky_Partain said:


> It is just like any other hold button feature, press & hold play button for 3 seconds, release *and press again one time.*


There's my mistake.. didn't know to press again. I was just holding it down. Thanks will give it go again.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Pluvious said:


> I aways thought it was as simple as holding down the play button. That being said.. has anyone figured out how to program this function to the Harmony remotes? I can't seem to get the Harmony to see this 'held' button as the slowmo activation.


I have a contact at Tier 2 customer support for Logitech. He added all the secondary commands right into my account, slow mo, skip to tick, skip to end of program, save tick, a DOD button that goes to ch 1000, etc. At the time I could not do them on my own. But, they just added the new key sequence command option, has anyone tried that yet to do these secondary commands??


----------



## XPLORx4 (Nov 9, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> ... skip to end of program, save tick, a DOD button that goes to ch 1000...


There's a "skip to end of program" feature [that doesn't require holding down FF, then pressing it again] for the HR20???!?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mark4mich said:


> Which harmony remote would you recommend?


880 hands down... It works great and it feels good in your hand.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

"Sequence"? Yes, I switch between favorites and a couple of others with the sequence feature. It allows up to 5 moves. It's pretty easy to use in the Logitech application.



SDizzle said:


> I have a contact at Tier 2 customer support for Logitech. He added all the secondary commands right into my account, slow mo, skip to tick, skip to end of program, save tick, a DOD button that goes to ch 1000, etc. At the time I could not do them on my own. But, they just added the new key sequence command option, has anyone tried that yet to do these secondary commands??


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

i love my 1000 with RF extender. don't get what all the complaints are about. it was pretty easy to setup and use. i programmed skip forward and skip back into 2 of the hard buttons. along with tv aspect instead of prev channel. and channel up/down are my green and red. programming the features i use most into the hard buttons, and then having an indiot proof touch screen with pretty pictures to explain everything clearly really make this a snap to work. i'm loving the touch screen over hard buttons. but that's just me. glad i didn't listen to all the negative posts out there about this remote. none of it proved true for me. on the contrary, it's pretty awesome!


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

mark4mich said:


> Which harmony remote would you recommend? I have the HR21-700 HDDVR and want to know which remote is easiest to use with this box. Leaning toward the 670 or 880 but open to all suggestions. Pros and cons appreciated. Most important point is ease of use for my wife. Will be using with a receiver and surround sound set-up. By the way she loves the remote that the HDDVR came with, but we need a universal remote thats just as easy to use. Thanks.


880, it's the most flexible.

Bob


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

XPLORx4 said:


> There's a "skip to end of program" feature [that doesn't require holding down FF, then pressing it again] for the HR20???!?


If you hold the 30 sec slip down on the D* remote it goes to program end, on a harmony that is not setup like mine has been you need to hold the button, let off, then press again. All my custom commands take 1 quick key press, and the 1000 sends out the command for me. I had the same setup when I used an 880.

Try the new sequence feature in the harmony software, one may be able to setup commands like mine through that program?? I don't know, as I have had these commands in my 880 and now my 1000 since October 2006.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Canis Lupus said:


> "Sequence"? Yes, I switch between favorites and a couple of others with the sequence feature. It allows up to 5 moves. It's pretty easy to use in the Logitech application.


Have you used "sequence" to send out the advanced commands like "skip to tick"?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

ggergm said:


> This is the hardest thing to learn to appreciate about a Harmony remote if you grew up using Philips Pronto remotes or other early universal remotes. The Harmony Activities concept is completely different. Personally, I think it is brilliant and I've totally bought into it but it does take a mind shift for some of us old farts to get.


Maybe but I think they just dumb it all down and are too simplistic for a power user like me.


ggergm said:


> Fortunately, Pronto still makes remotes for people like Tony.


Never had a pronto. Overpriced and not enough hard buttons. Who wants to use a touchscreen in the dark? The remote industry is going the wrong way. My primary remote is an SL9000 that has done me well for so many years and so many changes in hardware I have lost count. The bedroom remote is the newer version the RF10.

I can change swap out a complete HT component in about 15 minutes. Maybe up to half an hour for more complex ones.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

cygnusloop said:


> Sure you can. You can use each device layout independently. I had the same concern that you do. But, I really have little to no problems with the state nature of the remote. Very infrequently (it seems to be have a pretty powerful IR transmitter), a command will fail to get through, but the remote has a really nice help system.


I tried one and had the problem on the first day. And the help system is stupid. Just give me a button to turn things on and off.


cygnusloop said:


> You press help, and it says "did that fix the problem? Usually on the first try it fixes it (like the AV/R failed to turn on). I think it learns what you most frequently have problems with, and tries that first. If it didn't fix the issue, you press "no" and it tries something else. Alternately, you could hit the device key to go to the device that didn't turn on or switch, and fix it yourself. I have not found the state nature to be any problem at all.


Like I said, I tried one. Never got it to the point it worked for me. Nor did I care at all for the stupid questions to get you back. I watch TV in the dark a lot and if something goes wrong, I have to get my glasses and read a screen? No thanks.



cygnusloop said:


> It's the activity layout that contains the needed functions for _all your devices_ for that activity that make the Harmony's so great (to me).


Activity, schmativity. I don't have activities. I watch TV. I use Picture and Picture and control mutiple devices at once. What activity is there for using 3 DVRs to watch Sunday Ticket? I am never in brain dead "watch a movie" mode.



cygnusloop said:


> I understand your issues, Tony, and the response is more for those others reading the thread, but hey, to each his own....


The original question was "which harmony remote?" My answer is NONE and I am explaining why.

Another thing. I want to add something or change my lineup on my remote. I don't have to connect it to some server and wait for an update. If I need, I haul out the original remote and in four button pushes, the function is added. Done in less than a minute. Try to do that with the Harmony. It takes several minutes to connect.

I am just so tired of the Harmony cult.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I haven't, and I'm not sure you could enter such a command to the sequence. There would have to some kind of "Press and Hold", "Release", "Play" for things like Slo-Mo etc so don't know if that's achievable. In that case, I'd prolly try to push the buttons on the Harmony like you would on the D* remote. I haven't tried that yet though as I don't use Slomo or skiptotick that often.



SDizzle said:


> Have you used "sequence" to send out the advanced commands like "skip to tick"?


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Canis Lupus said:


> I haven't, and I'm not sure you could enter such a command to the sequence. There would have to some kind of "Press and Hold", "Release", "Play" for things like Slo-Mo etc so don't know if that's achievable. In that case, I'd prolly try to push the buttons on the Harmony like you would on the D* remote. I haven't tried that yet though as I don't use Slomo or skiptotick that often.


I actually use these custom commands quite a bit, not slow mo so much, but the others for sure. I wonder if you could learn all the buttons in RAW and name them something different..... go in to sequence and add that "long" command, like FF, then add regular FF as the 2nd command, and that may duplicate the long hold then release then quick press? If that worked, it would be "skip to next tick".


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Maybe but I think they just dumb it all down and are too simplistic for a power user like me.


Opps. From all of your comments about the harmony, I was starting to think you were not a power user and wanted simplicity


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> IThe original question was "which harmony remote?" My answer is NONE and I am explaining why.
> 
> Another thing. I want to add something or change my lineup on my remote. I don't have to connect it to some server and wait for an update. If I need, I haul out the original remote and in four button pushes, the function is added. Done in less than a minute. Try to do that with the Harmony. It takes several minutes to connect.
> 
> I am just so tired of the Harmony cult.


So why even come to this thread and vent? What good purpose can that have? I just hope there is a "ludite universal remote" thread that I can go to an vent :eek2:

People are curious about which harmony is best, not why people hate them. Do you really want to have some kind of flame war about this or something? I do not understand.


----------



## mossdaddy (Dec 3, 2007)

I have two 670's. I agree that they tend to eat batteries but I certainly get more than a month. Last Christmas my wife gave me a a Homedock Delux that allows me to play back pics and music through my system. Amazingly, the commands were in the database and in no time I was using the 670 to set up and control. I love the activities set up. I have no desire to bounce between three recording devices. However, I am interested in how it would work if I do get a DVR.

Not gonna happen until D* can give me one that does OTA, but that's another thread.

I do have one question. Does anyone know how to program a dash for the HD OTA stations?


----------



## XPLORx4 (Nov 9, 2007)

mossdaddy said:


> I have two 670's. I agree that they tend to eat batteries but I certainly get more than a month.


Set the backlight to 5 seconds and start using rechargeable batteries. I have a wall-mounted AAA charger and 2 sets of AAA batteries for my remote. One set is in the remote, the other set is in the charger.



> I do have one question. Does anyone know how to program a dash for the HD OTA stations?


I set the "clear" button to send the "dash" command. I don't have HD-OTA, so I'm not sure if that solves your problem, though.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> Another thing. I want to add something or change my lineup on my remote. I don't have to connect it to some server and wait for an update. If I need, I haul out the original remote and in four button pushes, the function is added. Done in less than a minute. Try to do that with the Harmony. It takes several minutes to connect.


Such patience you have. Do you stand in front of your microwave yelling at it, "Hurry!!!"?


----------



## California King (Nov 24, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> I have a contact at Tier 2 customer support for Logitech. He added all the secondary commands right into my account, slow mo, skip to tick, skip to end of program, save tick, a DOD button that goes to ch 1000, etc. At the time I could not do them on my own. But, they just added the new key sequence command option, has anyone tried that yet to do these secondary commands??


Is that the only way to get those commands? By calling tech support? WTF? Why can't they put it in their software as an advanced feature or something?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

You can do these yourself. The OP just didn't have the patience to figure out how.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> You can do these yourself. The OP just didn't have the patience to figure out how.


How can you get a single button (single press) skip to tick? The only method that I currently know of is to hold the ff button for 3 seconds and the press it again a second time. I haven't been able to program that as a sequence.


----------



## XPLORx4 (Nov 9, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> How can you get a single button (single press) skip to tick? The only method that I currently know of is to hold the ff button for 3 seconds and the press it again a second time. I haven't been able to program that as a sequence.


You would have to learn the command in RAW mode. However, you would still have a problem with assigning a button for that feature, unless you use the LCD soft buttons (which not as convenient as using the "skip forward" button).


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

XPLORx4 said:


> You would have to learn the command in RAW mode.


I don't think that will work. If you try to hold the button of the original remote too long when trying to learn a command, the learn process fails.


----------



## XPLORx4 (Nov 9, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> I don't think that will work. If you try to hold the button of the original remote too long when trying to learn a command, the learn process fails.


Hmmm. Bummer, that sux. Oh well.


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

I snoozed on the $129 Amazon price for the 880, and now it's $144.. blah.


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

So I got my new Harmony 880 and it's really awesome.

The one complaint we (read: my wife) has is that it's very slick and slides around easy. Has anyone put anything on it so it has a decent grip?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

scottjf8 said:


> So I got my new Harmony 880 and it's really awesome.
> 
> The one complaint we (read: my wife) has is that it's very slick and slides around easy. Has anyone put anything on it so it has a decent grip?


You didn't happen to post over at Remote Central about this did you? 

Someone posted a very similar complaing, and I posted a suggestion there that applying "rubberized/padded tape" that is cut to shape and size may help with the grip. You can get this type of tape at Home Depot or Lowes. If applied right, hopefully it will not even interfere with the charging base unit...


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Anything put on the bottom of the 880 will interfere with it sitting in it's charger correctly.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I just cut to shape the foamy protective material that comes with the Nintendo Wii, and taped it to the back of the 880. No problems sitting in the charger. 

If you the rubberized/padded tape is thinner than the "legs" on the base of the 880, and the tape is cut to size and carefully applied, it shouldn't be a problem. Hearing that "beep" as it rests in the cradle is all you need ...


----------



## Willis (Oct 21, 2006)

mark4mich said:


> Which harmony remote would you recommend? I have the HR21-700 HDDVR and want to know which remote is easiest to use with this box. Leaning toward the 670 or 880 but open to all suggestions. Pros and cons appreciated. Most important point is ease of use for my wife. Will be using with a receiver and surround sound set-up. By the way she loves the remote that the HDDVR came with, but we need a universal remote thats just as easy to use. Thanks.


I have both the 670 and 880 for my two HR 20. Functionally I think the 670 works better (buttons are easier to distinguish by feel) but the 880 has a much higher cool factor


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

FYI: *Harmony One* is the latest Logitech Harmony remote, introduced at CES 2008.

More here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1372047#post1372047


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

So after a week or so with the 880, I think we've decided to return it. We really don't like the buttons on it - they are almost impossible to use by feel. And it's way to slick - it slides everywhere all over.

I think the 670 might be better for us... looks like it works better by feel, and looks like the buttons are in better spots. We don't really care about the color screen.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

scottjf8 said:


> So after a week or so with the 880, I think we've decided to return it. We really don't like the buttons on it - they are almost impossible to use by feel. And it's way to slick - it slides everywhere all over.
> 
> I think the 670 might be better for us... looks like it works better by feel, and looks like the buttons are in better spots. We don't really care about the color screen.


Scottjf8,

Early reports from CES have new remotes coming from Logitech/Harmony that have addressed the buttons issue.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I think that's a good decision Scott. We like the 670 better as well and it's what we use for our everyday remote in the living room. I use the 880 in the theater where it's not used as much and where the motion sensing lights are better suited.

You might also want to try the 676. It's discontinued, so it's hard to find, but the sides of it are actually rubber so it's easier to grip, and it comes with 3 exchangeable face plates too. Too bad you didn't post this earlier, I just gave my 676 away to my brother 2 days ago.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Scottjf8,
> 
> Early reports from CES have new remotes coming from Logitech/Harmony that have addressed the buttons issue.


Sure does ... See two posts above yours.


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I think that's a good decision Scott. We like the 670 better as well and it's what we use for our everyday remote in the living room. I use the 880 in the theater where it's not used as much and where the motion sensing lights are better suited.
> 
> You might also want to try the 676. It's discontinued, so it's hard to find, but the sides of it are actually rubber so it's easier to grip, and it comes with 3 exchangeable face plates too. Too bad you didn't post this earlier, I just gave my 676 away to my brother 2 days ago.


Just got back from Best Buy with the 670 - so far I definitely like it better than the 880. Much easier, tactilly 

And I just love how I can change the which remote I have in Logitech software (on the Mac) and it imported all my settings.. so cool!


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Sure does ... See two posts above yours.


Oops...missed your post Drew. With my forum settings your post was the last on page 2.

Anyway, the new remote looks good...except it looks like the display only has room for 6 commands and not the 8 my 890 has. I need 8 there...I use 4 just for the color buttons.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm on the fence between the 670 and 880 myself. The 670 looks like the buttons are easier to use, and maybe a little more ergonomic???? Of course, until it's in your hand, it's hard to tell. A friend just got the 880...........I'll have to drop by his house and have a look. I know he likes it already.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

ACILLATEM said:


> I'm on the fence between the 670 and 880 myself. The 670 looks like the buttons are easier to use, and maybe a little more ergonomic???? Of course, until it's in your hand, it's hard to tell. A friend just got the 880...........I'll have to drop by his house and have a look. I know he likes it already.


if you're still at that point in the decision making process, then you should consider the 676; which has a much better layout than the 670 IMHO...


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

ACILLATEM said:


> I'm on the fence between the 670 and 880 myself. The 670 looks like the buttons are easier to use, and maybe a little more ergonomic???? Of course, until it's in your hand, it's hard to tell. A friend just got the 880...........I'll have to drop by his house and have a look. I know he likes it already.


I just returned the 880 and really like the 670 better. If you have to use the remote in the dark, I think the 880 is useless - you can't use the buttons by feel. The color screen is the only coolness feature of the 880 that I liked.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

anubys said:


> if you're still at that point in the decision making process, then you should consider the 676; which has a much better layout than the 670 IMHO...


I'll check that out also.....thanks!


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

scottjf8 said:


> The color screen is the only coolness feature of the 880 that I liked.


That's probably the main reason I'm on the fence:lol: 
I'm a sucker for cool toys, what can I say? This is one time I don't want to buy something on coolness factor alone...........the 670 still looks cool too.I am paying attention to the posts where some people are saying the 880 is a little difficult to use by feel, that's for sure. I have the MX-500 right now, and I like it o.k., but I hate the select button in the middle of the toggle button. It's so easy to toggle it if you don't press it dead in the center.......bad design, if you ask me.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

I've been using a 680 for a couple of years now. Way better than the MX-500 I had for a few years. My wife dropped the 680 last year and it got an error code. I got it working again after a lot of trial and error, but I found another one on eBay as a backup. Unfortunately, they don't make these any more.

The 680 got the error code again and I haven't been able to fix it. I've been wanting the 880 for awhile and BestBuy had it last week for $149.99 so I bought it. Just found out yesterday that Dell now has it for $129.99, so I ordered that and I'll return it to BestBuy.

I really like the 680, but was frustrated by only three activity buttons and six soft buttons per page. Even though the glow button was in the middle of the lower part of the remote, I still had trouble finding it in the dark. I also didn't like the soda can "pop ring" navigation circle. The edge is too sharp and hard to press. I got a nasty cut on my right thumb and couldn't use the remote in my right hand until it healed!

Things I like about the 880:
- Lights up automatically when I pick it up or move it. Ironically, the Glow button, which I no longer need to use, is easier to find and use in the dark, go figure!
- Eight activities per page, large and easy to read
- Ability to use custom logos for Favorite Channels
- Very sleek design
- The Off button is distinct. On the 680 it is harder to distinguish from the activity buttons and occasionally I would shut everything down by mistake.
- The navigation button and OK button are easier to use than the 680

Things I don't like about the 880:
- It doesn't have the Sound and Pic buttons. This is how I adjust the picture on my TV and select the soundfields and other options on my receiver. I really miss these! I can't just use soft keys in the activities because some require use of the navigation keys and they only work on the primary device. The Sound and Pic buttons are "global" and work for all activities. The only workaround I've been able to figure out is to just use the Device button and map the functions I want on the first soft screen.
- The keys are small, sensitive and hard to distinguish from each other, particularly the Mute and Prev buttons, and especially the Device, Media and the two arrow buttons on either side of the Glow button. I have to look at the remote, but I like that it's always lit while I'm handling it. I have small fingers and I can't imagine how someone with large fingers could possibly use this thing.

My ideal remote would be the Harmony One button layout with the eight activity screen of the 880. I don't need the touch screen. Add the Sound and Pic buttons of the 680 and it's perfect. Oh, and the color buttons ala Drew2k.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

why not just go to Best Buy and ask them to match the price? isn't that easier?


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

At some point I need to pick up a remote - been looking at the Harmony's - but I think I am going to wait until the Harmony OneDrew2k version comes out. After learning about the plight for colored buttons I've learned I don't want to be without them. Too convenient in the guide and other places IMO - and assigning soft buttons doesn't accomplish the same goal.

Like all other technology - the current stuff just falls 1 or 2 features short of being the ideal solution.. :lol:

Chris


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

BudShark said:


> At some point I need to pick up a remote - been looking at the Harmony's - but I think I am going to wait until the Harmony OneDrew2k version comes out. After learning about the plight for colored buttons I've learned I don't want to be without them. Too convenient in the guide and other places IMO - and assigning soft buttons doesn't accomplish the same goal.
> 
> Like all other technology - the current stuff just falls 1 or 2 features short of being the ideal solution.. :lol:
> 
> Chris


there are a few buttons on my Harmony 676 that I don't use...for example, the prev button, the stop, and the mute...those are programmed for yellow, green, and red, respectively...

it's not an ideal solution but since I'm the only one using the Harmony (no WAF to worry about), it works fine...


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

How is the backlighting on the 670, by the way? That is something that is important to me, especially being at the "reading glasses" age lol.


----------



## evw81 (Nov 29, 2004)

I have the Harmony 670 and love it. The buttons are perfectly placed and it works perfect with my HR-20. It was easy to program and works perfectly switching between D*, DVD, Wii, Xbox360, etc. I have my Yamaha receiver setup as my video switcher. 

The programming is done via a program that updates on the web every time I launch it, have not found a code it doesnt have yet. 

Compare the DVR button (play, pause, skip, ff, rw, etc) locations to the other Harmony's and you'll find this is the best one (at least my opinion!)


----------



## evw81 (Nov 29, 2004)

ACILLATEM said:


> How is the backlighting on the 670, by the way? That is something that is important to me, especially being at the "reading glasses" age lol.


Backlight is fairly bright and the screen and buttons can be read from an angle. There is a convienant "glow" button so you dont have to hit a random button to turn the back light on. I believe you can also set how long it stays on in the setup.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

I just went to my neighbor's house and saw the 880 for the first time, and I'm glad I didn't just order it without seeing it. It's nice, but I don't care for the buttons. They are very close together, and I have big hands.My neighbor said he hated it the first day for the same reason, but now he is used to it. I'm definitely leaning towards the 670 more now..........


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

I gots teh 680...
Some fool shipped it to me with an HR10-250 (probably had no clue what it was...)
No rechargeable batteries. Downloaded the software from logitech and have yet to install it.
One day I will though... One day.


----------

